# Conti GP 4-Season 32mm



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Are they true to size? What size rim you got them on?


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

My 4000 in 28 are 33mm+ mounted on SL25 at 65lbs. I've got at least 5 months on them. Love em. I still would like to find a even wider rim to put them on.

Can't really comment on the 4 Season in 32. Very interested on how big they are too.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the 4k S IIs as well. Have them on HED C2s. They barely clear the fork crown on my Roubaix, and I do really mean "barely". Great tire though.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I could have sworn I posted actual measurements for these tires mounted on a HED Belgium Plus in another thread.

Let me see if I can dig them up...

Edit: Yup, from this thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/continental-4-seasons-now-available-32mm-357468.html




Migen21 said:


> The "32mm" Conti 4 Season mounted on HED Belgium Plus hoops and inflated to about 55psi (they could be run lower, but I'm being overly protective of pinch flats because we've had some really crappy weather - heavy deluges and windy conditions - no fun to fix a flat in)





Migen21 said:


> 33.91mm width
> 31.20mm height (above the rim edge)
> 
> 
> I have about 200 miles on them now. My opinion hasn't changed. They are a great tire, especially for fall/winter commuting. My commute takes me through a lot of fallen leaves, twigs, and small branches, and some dirt/mud/gravel trails. They handle everything extremely well, although slimy mud feels a bit treacherous (I typically try to avoid this anyway, just because of the mess it makes of the bike), but I think that is to be expected on a non-treaded round tire like this. They handle the fall debris like a champ.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, you did ....... it totally escaped me, my bad. Thx for posting it again


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just put a set of 28mm 4000s II on a set of Enve 3.4 SES Disc. They are going on my new BMC RoadMachine. Lot's of room under the fork for these, but I'm withing 2-3mm of the drive side chainstay. 

The tire I *really* want to make work on that bike is the Clement Strada USH 32mm Tubeless Compatible.

This just looks like a great all surface tire. Sadly, I think it's going to be a skoche too wide for the rear... I'll be testing them some time next week, weather permitting


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Haven't tried this one. A lot of choices available now in the 30-32 range contrary to a few years ago.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I should have provided the measurements from these.


On my Ardennes Plus rims, inflated to ~45 psi, these are almost exactly 32mm wide and stand almost exactly 32mm above the edge of the rim flange.

To my eye, these look like a smaller version of the 35/37mm X'Plor USH tire, which I ran on my gravel bike most of last summer and absolutely loved for mixed terrain.

For me, the questions that remain are tire wear and durability. Also, ride quality (a secondary issue for a low pressure tire for gravel).


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The X'Plor USH looks to have a more aggressive tread around its sides than the Strada USH's herringbone. More of a mixed use tire I'd say.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I've run the X'plor USH for over a year now, it's a far more capable tire in soft, loose terrain and snow than I expected. Those little diamonds work pretty well. Rolls ok too.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

harryman said:


> I've run the X'plor USH for over a year now, it's a far more capable tire in soft, loose terrain and snow than I expected. Those little diamonds work pretty well. Rolls ok too.


I can vouch for the X'plor USH as well, very impressed with it.


----------

